# Fishing books, mainly Hull and Grimsby



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Am thinking of downsizing my book collection, keeping just the stuff which really interests me, i.e. Scotland and East coast down to Scarborough. Can anyone recommend a good maritime book dealer that would buy the unwanted ones as a job lot?


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Warsash Nautical bookstore might be interested but can't imagine the price would be good given transport costs.


----------



## airds (Jun 14, 2005)

McLaren Books in Helensburgh?
"Thirty Years of trading has firmly established us as the leading dealers in Naval, Maritime, and Yachting books in Scotland"

http://www.mclarenbooks.co.uk/

Their Fishing section
http://www.mclarenbooks.co.uk/cgi-bin/bookshop/search.pl?catID=40


----------



## David Paterson (Nov 1, 2008)

I was an R/O on trawlers in the 1960.s which was probably the golden age of trawling..I sailed out of Fleetwood,Hull,Grimsby, and a spell in Aberdeen too. Going to many fishing grounds from Home waters to Spitzbergen and the White Sea..If you want a good read of how it was in those days I can recomend a book called [ The Fisherman ] by Jeremy Tunstall ref isbn 0 261 61586 6 ...You may get a copy of E bay or on loan from the British Library via your local library ...There is also a book called Hessle Road thats also worth read for a bit of nitty gritty Hope this may be interest to all.


----------

